# Rear wheel HP



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Anyone out there know the rear wheel HP and Torque on the 05 GTO?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> Anyone out there know the rear wheel HP and Torque on the 05 GTO?


Click the "Search" link above and type in rear wheel HP. There are several threads on this and I believe stock it is about/around 340HP


----------

